# Rabbit Skywalk



## maherwoman (Sep 15, 2007)

This is so cute...and looks SO fun...we could easily build this for our buns, too...except that we were planning on doing a kitty skywalk...lol!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cy4wRw7J1cA[/ame]


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 16, 2007)

That is pretty dang awesome. I love the music, and now I have it stuck in my head!!




...Drinks water from a tube... Carrots on a plate.... RABBIT SKYWALK!!!! :whistling


----------



## Munchkin (Sep 16, 2007)

I would kill to have something like this in my house - it's amazing!


----------



## Penna (Sep 16, 2007)

That's absolutly amazing! I would love to have one of those, but I'm not too sure my parents would like it too mcuh.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 16, 2007)

Amazing and on-topic.  

I'm moving this to Photo Philes. (It was posted before in the main RO room, but it got lost in the shuffle). 



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 16, 2007)

I want one sooooooooo bad now!!! That's sooooooooo freakin' awesome!!:happyrabbit: I wonder if my buns would like it.onder:

Wow is that song catchy!!! "rabbit skywalk" :whistling

-TK


----------



## Butterfinger (Sep 16, 2007)

That is amazing. :shock:

I don't know if I'd want one, though.... I'd be afraid to walk under it. Watch out for brown hail!! 

~Diana and Butter


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 17, 2007)

LOL! I was thinking along those lines - can you imagine if someone decided to pee in the walkway? no way to clean it up..... yuck!


I'd love to build a ramp system like that but it would need some sort of tweeking where I could take it down and clean it and sides to keep from being "bombed" LOL!


----------



## Penna (Sep 17, 2007)

*Butterfinger wrote: *


> That is amazing. :shock:
> 
> I don't know if I'd want one, though.... I'd be afraid to walk under it. Watch out for brown hail!!
> 
> ~Diana and Butter



LOL! 

I completely forgot about that.


----------



## tamnjo (Sep 17, 2007)

it would also be very hard to clean



rabbit sywalk......:whistling:brownbunny


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 17, 2007)

I love the idea of brown hail!! Hehe!!

If we ever made one of these for our buns, I would make it so we could detach the side whereever needed for cleaning purposes.


----------



## Greta (Sep 18, 2007)

Hmmm... I may try making one around my room... complete with hail guards :biggrin2:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow! thats amazing!


----------



## Nelson_is_mine (Oct 3, 2007)

i've seen that same idea for cats. it's cute for bunnies, too, i guess. But that's what I was thinking the whole time, "how do they clean it?!"


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 3, 2007)

HaHa, yeah. Someone posted this before the forum moved. I thought it was great then as I do now. Boy, would I love to build one of those in our new house:shock:.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Jan 15, 2008)

I have daydreamed of something like this since...since I saw a cat skywalk on animalplanet years and years ago! Bright colors and small tunnels straight through the wall into another room...someday.


----------



## Darfi (Jan 16, 2008)

HAHA ohhh now that is just darling! I love the song, what a great tune and sweet lyrics! I had no idea rabbits could be so comfortable with heights!


----------



## Nut (Jan 18, 2008)

Actually, I've heard rabbits really like heights, that's why some people keep their cages so high up, and make platforms.

Really neat idea, lmao, rabbit hail. :biggrin2:


----------



## okiron (Jan 18, 2008)

Well cleaning is gonna be a pain. And I'm gonna be the paranoid one and expect all the buns and cats be in the hardest places to reach if an emergency arises. So none for me thanks. It's cute though.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 19, 2008)

You will notice that at least one of the rabbits starring in the film.....is a lionhead.

Peg 
(aka "Lionhead Lady")


----------



## BSAR (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow those really are cool. I like that spiral bunny thing near the stairs. Its not fancy but its really cool. And such a great idea.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 31, 2009)

BUMP!


----------

